# Rise and Fall Installation problems



## Jacob Hartung (Jan 25, 2010)

When installing Rise and Fall, the installation of the first disc goes smoothly but then when i try to put the second disc in, it says disc not recognized or the path cannot be found. I have no idea how to fix this. I have a windows 7 hp computer that has more then what is need to run the game. Please help


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Good morning, welcome to TSF.

Please could you check here http://www.techsupportforum.com//ga...please-follow-these-steps-before-posting.html

ALso what would be really useful is a screen dump of the error message. When you get the error up please press Alt and PrtScrn both together, open up the 'paint' application, and then press Ctrl&V together to paste the screen in there.

...Ah you're using Win7 - just use the sniping tool then!

Once you post the above I'm very confident we'll get this sorted for you!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF aswell...

What you could do is to see if you could get some new disks from the shop/seller you got it from, most are willing to give you a new disk as you have payed them for working disks.

If this doesn't work then post back and we'll try to help more...


----------

